# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Be with Me till the End

## RAHEN

Be with Me till the End 
Be with me, God, when I'm happy
And all of my skies are blue;
Don't let me take life for granted
But for ever be thankful to You. 

Be with me, God, when I'm sad
And my heart is filled with pain;
Help me to always remember
I'll walk in the sunshine again.

Be with me, God, when I wander
Away from the path I should tread;
Gently guide me home once more,
Only You know what lies ahead. 

Be with me, God, for all of the years
Safe in your loving care.
I'll not let my faith ever waver
For I know You will always be there.

----------


## volvo

aww...very nice poem... :Smile:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Awesome rahen sis.. I Love it!
THank you for sharin  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

i m glad u both liked it... :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

*veRy niCe fatyma ji keep sharain*

----------


## RAHEN

THank you... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice aapi :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

thankoo... :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

very nice poem indeed rahen.. :Smile: ..

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

woww .. nicee poem  :Smile:  !!

----------


## RAHEN

thank you both...

----------


## Tulip

beautiful...jazakAllah rahen  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

very very nice rahen

----------


## RAHEN

aww..thanks dsjeya.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Shades

Nice Poem ... Rahen

----------


## raj7522

i like it,gooooooooooooooood

----------

